# we should introduce our southwest horses



## Twinkle Twinkle (3 February 2013)

This is Ellie


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (3 February 2013)

Do you mean photos of them?  I can do that!  All of mine are true south west horses - all the skewbalds have been born on Bodmin Moor (Peter and Tinner are Penpont ponies) and Leo comes from the furthest southerly point in Devon, bred by Coolings.  They're all very sweet, live out all year round, play all day long and accept whatever I ask of them, I was impressed today to bring all four in, seperate them, and worm them all by syringe - only Harl was used to the syringe - with minimum fuss, although Leo can put his head up to the limit of my arms, I still won though!

Me on Harley, taking Tinner for his first hack out.  Tinner will be backed in the next couple of months, and I'm hoping he'll be Harleys replacement in time - harl will be 21 this year.






Peter, rising three, cousin to Tinner, their dams were full sisters.  Peter isn't a keeper, I just got suckered in and bought him!






This is Leo, another not a keeper.  He's about 15hh now and not two years old until April, so he's going to be a big boy.


----------



## KSR (3 February 2013)

These are my monsters.. I was devastated to lose Maje (top, centre) back in May..


----------



## KidnapMoss (3 February 2013)

Great idea! Well I have an Exmoor, and a companion Shetland. The Exmoor I've owned since he was rising 4 and we do everything together, showing (not ridden flat though as he is to quirky in the ring) showjumping and dressage. I'm hoping to do a bit of WHP this year as well!


----------



## Racergirl (3 February 2013)

This is Grape.  Frosted Grape to give her full name, shes off to stud next week.


----------



## Racergirl (3 February 2013)

Thats an incredibly flattering picture of her though - it was taken just after I got her last July. Now she looks more like Manny, the mammoth from Ice Age  


Loving seeing everyones horses


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (3 February 2013)

Who's she going to RacerGirl?


----------



## Racergirl (3 February 2013)

Kutub at Batsford Stud. Real nice horse, hopefully will make me something along the talent lines of Sprinter Sacre


----------



## abitodd (3 February 2013)

This is the boss, a 2 and a half year old KnabstrupperXAppy






And this is her long suffering uncle a 9 year old KWPN


----------



## Racergirl (3 February 2013)

Gorgeous !! Love the pic of the spotty


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 February 2013)

Fantastic! Love the appy in the snow! You should put it in for a photo competition IMO as this is the sort of thing that not only catches the eye but is actually a super photo in its own right. Think you might catch the judges eye if you entered it somewhere!

Sorry I have to confess to being a techo-phobe who doesn't know how to post pictures, but if anyone on here was at an equine college in the SW a few years ago they'll know my man!! Think chunky piebald with a face like a panda. If you were there, you'll know


----------



## abitodd (4 February 2013)

Thank MiJods!She is sometimes hard to find in the snow! I will keep an eye out for a competition.


----------



## miss_c (4 February 2013)

Miss Congeniality (Genie)







Southway Miss Milly (Titchy)


----------



## Beausmate (4 February 2013)

Grumpy, horse of a lifetime.







Toss, ex-racehorse and numpty.







And The Small Hairy Horse.  Newest addition, belongs to OH


----------



## KSR (4 February 2013)

Nawwwwwww, babies!! I miss them, and Mysti misses Toss.. She's pining away like the thrice widow she thinks she is..

Not surprised Hairy's willy is out! Is he actually THAT bum high or is he on a hill?


----------



## SpottyTB (4 February 2013)

Lol well i'm introducing mine and the mil's horses (as we keep them together  and i look after them for most of the week) 











 This is prince aged 12 months, lippizanner X TB. 






 That is Holly who is 7/8 TB - princes mum, 16hh 14 years old - ex show mare (that photo was her first time in school for 3 years after a severe back accident) 






 - This is Folly, a 23 year old shetland X mare 










 Gem - Knabstrupper X TB 7 years this year.. born in St. Austell !!

and lastly... 










 Royal update "Hugo".. 9months old, warmblood... born in st austell 

all living down in Cury, Cornwall


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (4 February 2013)

Must say southwest has stunning horses


----------



## Beausmate (4 February 2013)

KSR said:



			Nawwwwwww, babies!! I miss them, and Mysti misses Toss.. She's pining away like the thrice widow she thinks she is..

Not surprised Hairy's willy is out! Is he actually THAT bum high or is he on a hill? 

Click to expand...

I'm sure he misses her too   The other two are being total berks at the moment 

SHH is on a hill in that pic, however he is somewhat bum high at the moment.


----------



## MochaDun (4 February 2013)

Twinkle Twinkle said:



			Must say southwest has stunning horses 

Click to expand...

Yes I was just thinking that


----------



## Rosiefell (4 February 2013)

This is Shilvinghampton Rosanna May (Rosie), my Fell pony.  Now age 17, I have owned her since she was rising 4.  Despite being a Northern breed she was actually born in Dorset!!


----------



## MochaDun (4 February 2013)

Buttons


----------



## Racergirl (4 February 2013)

Oh buttons wins the coolest pony


----------



## abitodd (5 February 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Oh buttons wins the coolest pony 

Click to expand...

And I bet he is the cheapest to keep as well!


----------



## Steffers (6 February 2013)

Introducing Caragloose Celtic Storm (Storm) Shes a 16.2hh ISH Sports Horse....and my horse of a lifetime!!


----------



## singing dawg (6 February 2013)

Steffers how nice to see a horse in a snaffle and plain cavesson noseband.  how do you manage!!!!


----------



## Steffers (7 February 2013)

singing dawg said:



			Steffers how nice to see a horse in a snaffle and plain cavesson noseband.  how do you manage!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe thanks Singing Dawg! She is a little star! Shes not quite realised her size and strenth, but we do have a bit of a stronger bit for XC


----------



## zizz (7 February 2013)

My riding horse bred by Henryhorn, Narramore Jazztime;






My two rising 3yo's as yearlings (most recent picture I have oops!). The chesnut is by Albany ex a criminal law mare and the coloured is homebred by Amour G out of my old pony


----------



## siennamum (7 February 2013)

Rusty: (such a sweetheart)






Coco: (devil pony)






Sienna: (the boss)


----------



## ktj1891 (8 February 2013)

My Ex-racer boy, Connor, hes scrummy so laid back!







My first pony, Cheyenne, I am looking for a full loan companion/light ride home for her. Shes a stunner inside and out. 






x


----------



## ArabianGem78 (9 February 2013)

This is Vlacq Majid or Marjorie. We moved to East Devon from Kent 6 months ago and love it here so much.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (9 February 2013)

Arabian Gem, where's the like button? Fab!!!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (9 February 2013)

Thanks gala. She's rather special - and doesn't she know it!!!! Complete diva.


----------



## midogrey (10 February 2013)

My boy


----------



## Tonks (14 February 2013)

Toddie, my current boy, back in work after a couple of months off...hopping on one leg!! 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5558&pictureid=21256

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5558&pictureid=21253

Hummm...why can't I put the image into the post???? Help.....

My old mare, Silke

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5558&pictureid=21254


----------



## UnaB (24 April 2013)

Hello 

Well, I have one born and bred south west horse (my foal!), the other two are imposters, one from Holland, the other from Ireland 

Here's Charlie, he's a 14.2 connemara and will be 20 this year:







Una is a 16.2 friesian, she will be 7 in June:







And Ava (front) is Una's daughter, currently standing about 15hands and will be 11months old tomorrow


----------



## Shazzababs (26 April 2013)

This is Fitz (or Pookshill Cracker for special occasions).  He is a 17yr old CB Cross:


----------



## Ravenwood (27 April 2013)

Link didn't work!


----------



## kezz86 (1 May 2013)

Steffers said:



			Introducing Caragloose Celtic Storm (Storm) Shes a 16.2hh ISH Sports Horse....and my horse of a lifetime!!










Click to expand...

OMG beautiful... Storm is exactly the sort of horse I'd like for my next horse.

Lovely... *dream horse* you lucky thing Steffers

Forgot to add a pic of my mare Izzy 20+years old (not sure exactly!)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....206/392688_10151582467142065_1648975876_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....206/549427_10151558153922065_1832633351_n.jpg


----------



## D5edon (11 May 2013)

Not sure if this will work. Hopefully you will be able to see a photo of Geert, who I have had for a year at the end of this month. He lived some of his life on the Quantocks and some in Shepton Mallet after being imported from Holland. Lovely to see everyone's lovely animals.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5565&pictureid=22596


----------



## Racergirl (15 May 2013)

Hes cute 

We've got some lovely horses down here


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (19 May 2013)

Happy, she's an American Saddlebred imported from America when she was 2 yrs old, I got her from Herefordshire.










Frankie my daughters welsh A ride and drive - very cheeky !





Got a welsh D called jack - photo to follow.......


----------



## Frankie doodle dandy (19 May 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5610


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (21 May 2013)

Evie - 16hh TB, ex-racer, crazy but lovely. got her at 3, she's now 10.
&
Blue - 16.1hh TB, another ex-racer (albeit a little more successful in his career than Evie!), got him at 6, now 9. Had a year out 'au natural' after a tendon injury, now coming along nicely. 
Will add photos when I can!


----------

